# 3D projector with 2D laptop?



## cheekugr8 (Dec 25, 2012)

i have got a 3d 720p projector but dont have a 3D blu-ray player. i want to know if i connect it with my 2D laptop, via HDMI / S-video cable, will i be able to watch 3d movies on this projector the passive glasses?
please guide.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe that will work. We'd need more information regarding the laptop and the display to be sure though.


----------



## cheekugr8 (Dec 25, 2012)

i am using HP Compaq 510 laptop (which has VGA port with it. i use to connect it with my 2D LCD / TV with VGA & S-Video interface and it works properly. please guide if any 3D projector could work with this setup.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe that HDMI is the only format that will include the transport of 3D content. I don't believe that VGA or SVIDEO is capable. I have seen one solution that required dual DVI, but that was with an HDMI 3-D splitter into a projector that utilized dual inputs for 3D.


----------

